# Pirates of the Caribbean 4



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Coming May 20, 2011: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1298650/

Man I love these movies...Johnny Depp is too funny. This one is supposed to have Penelope Cruz. Yeah, now we talking!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear and I both really enjoyed the first 2 but thought the 3rd one was awful.
Hopefully, they can bring back the magic of the first two back for #4.


----------

